# Batteries and solder



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

I have my own ideas on what is the best solder for pack construction but what are your guys idea on the best kind to use?


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I have always just used Radio Shack .062dia. 60/40 rosin core standard solder.
It just seems to work thats all I know. .I have a Hakko soldering station which I really like and the tip life is ok but, if there something out there that will make it last longer I think we would all like to know...


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

there is a much better solder....but i can't spell it...i'll look online


ok i think this is it. eclectic solder this is something like what surge uses i think? maybe someone can set me straight? lol


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*solder*

Thanks guys, Pitbull that is what I always have used I just thought i might of got into an old school habit and that maybe their is something better out their I am just missing. Keep em coming if anybody has other ideas.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

katf1sh said:


> there is a much better solder....but i can't spell it...i'll look online
> 
> 
> ok i think this is it. *eclectic solder* this is something like what surge uses i think? maybe someone can set me straight? lol


Fish- I believe you're thinking of *EUTECTIC *solder. This is a solder (usually w silver or gold mixed in) that melts very fast from solid to liquid & "dries" shiny,instead of that lead-free stuff that you would find,say,at Radio Shack (not putting them down!) that turns to a pasty consistency. From looking at the info on the Net,either find Kester "44" or Dean's Silver Solder. I've found that the "leaded" stuff works better,although bad for your health!
-George

Official track site- www.racewayathobbyworld.tk


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

I use Kester 44, basically 2% silver solder. Takes a little higher temp to melt but dries nice and shiny, is stronger, heavier, and should have less resistance.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I've been stuck on RadioShack 60/40 for 25 years, I've tried other solders, but always go back.

Do you have a website to buy "Kester44" I'll try that too  .
Thanks, Bret


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

I ordered it from the Newark electronics catalog, i'm sure granger, and Mcmaster-carr sell it also,find either on-line with a search.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Deans makes some really good solder, but I have liked the radio shack solder the most, thanks to David Washburn and Jason Busch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

The Deans is the same stuff, probably kester 44, you can tell its a little more brittle and a little more shiny.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Just a note: Kester has been used by the military and it's subcontractors for many years. The purity of the metals used is far superior to Radio Shack and others. I found out about it from a friend about 15 years ago, who worked for Litton Guidance and Control. I love the stuff.


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

*thanks guys*

Thanks I am going to try the deans.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Here's some more info on the Kester "44" solder from,believe it or not,a headphone messageboard that may interest a few of you! 
_Avoiding cold solder joints..._
_Use a *eutectic* solder (Sn63/Pb37)! A *eutectic* solder does not go through a pasty state. Instead, it goes from liquid to solid instantly! Results? You get a very tight, fine-grained solder joint. Why is this important? The finer the grain of the solder, the stronger the joint and the more it is able to conduct electricity. Thus, the tiny movements of your hand does NOT affect an *eutectic* solder. The solidification of the solder is too fast! __Of course, it also helps if you secure the parts to be solder with some clips. That will minimize any unwanted movement in the parts. _
_Conclusion? The pasty state of Sn60/Pb40 solder can lead to unwanted cold solder joints. Thus, my advice is this: Avoid 60/40 solder! *Eutectic* solder is just a little bit more expensive, but it is certainly worth it! Nowdays, most audio manufacturers use *eutectic* solders. They avoid 60/40 solder to avoid malfunctioning circuits. You should do the same!_

Sn= tin
Pb= lead


-George
Official track website- www.racewayathobbyworld.tk


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have some new solder on the way that is suppose to beat anything on the market. Once I get some, test it and if it works the way it is suppose to I'll have it for sale. It's kind of pricey but you normally would only have to buy a pound spool every few years.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are happy to announce that we will be carrying a new high quality solder. This 5-core (instead of the normal single core solder) military grade eutectic solder flows better then any 60/40 solder you have ever tried.

Eutectic solder is the only alloy combination that reverts from liquid to solid virtually instantaneously. The resulting crystal structure consists of fine equally-sized grains of alpha and beta (because they have had limited time to grow) with no evidence of potentially strength-reducing dendritic cores. This fine grain structure also maintains a high degree of electrical conductivity.

It will be sold in 0.81mm diameter and 1 pound spools. A 1 pound spool should last the normal racer a lifetime.

Price will be $17.95 (plus shipping) per 1 pound spool and should be available early next week. I can send you a 10 foot sample so you can try it out. A 10 foot sample would be $1.00 including shipping and is available now. Contace me if you would like a sample.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

i will take a sample..lmk


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Here is a web site for the Kester "44" solder.

http://www.jensentools.com/product/group.asp?parent_id=7605


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pitbull... it's on the way.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This is a 5 core solder meaning that there are 5 small cores containing resin instead of one large one. This puts the resin closer to the surface and tends to evenly distribute the resin better.

More solder tech stuff:
There are regions where the alloy is 'pasty', in other words contains both liquid and solid phases. With normal 60/40 solder, crystals of composition beta will be forming whilst the rest of the alloy is still liquid. These crystals will grow into dendritic structures until such time as the alloy solidifies completely. Then the granular structure will consist of beta dendrite cores in a alpha crystal matrix. Because the alpha crystals form virtually instantaneously as the alloy temperature drops below 183°C they tend to be small. The resulting alloy is known as a coarse grained structure (large beta, small alpha) and tends to be mechanically weaker and a poorer conductor. It does have its uses however. A good example is plumber's solder. In this case electrical conductivity is not a criteria, and the extended pasty stage is advantageous for making 'wiped' joints.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We are so confident that you will like this solder that if you buy the $1.00 sample and then decide to buy a full spool, we will deduct $1.00 from the cost of the full spool.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I expect the order to come in on Friday (was shipped next day air) but it could be as late as Monday. I have put the solder on-line on HobbyShopper so you can order it now and I will ship as soon as I get it. You can order a full spool or a sample. Payment via PayPal at www.hobbyshopper.com


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

thanks Hank, looking forward to trying it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The solder has arrived so you can order it at www.hobbyshopper.com


----------

